# anyone had experience with walmart's "plant" bulbs?



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I have to say, they do not look like plant bulbs at all to me, has anyone used them?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I haven't used Walmart's but I did use the ones at petco and they didn't work.

However, I've heard people have had a good amount of success with the apongenton and water onion bulbs. They are pretty cheap, so worth a shot IMO


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

I had wanted to give them a try hope this thread takes off w/ lots of info....Want to hear your results!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I bought both the lilly and apogenten bulbs from Walmart. They both haven't done anything yet and it's almost been a month. They have a guarantee though, so I am planning on sending the bulbs back to the address on the back of the package. I have heard that they usually send you good bulbs once you do that, who knows how long they've been sitting on the shelf at Walmart!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

50/50 chance that they will sprout in my expieriences with these bulb's.
Lily bulb's seem to produce better, but if they do take off,,they can quickly sprout large leaves which grow to the surface and possibly block too much light to other plant's.:-(


----------



## JAGalletta (Oct 24, 2012)

I've used them. So far only 1 bulb has grown out of 3, but for that price I can't really complain. It is a Red Tiger Lily, and is doing wonderfully in my tank. Anything with water onions such as petsmart's random bulb packages will grow too, since they don't completely shut down when they're in bulb form, and usually already have visible growth as a bulb. The lily did take over a month to begin to grow. I have other bulbs in the tank from walmart that have been in for less than a month with no growth, I'm still giving them a chance. Maybe they'll sprout.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I had 2 of the regular bulbs sprout. The others died. The ones that sprouted took off and grew up with these big beautiful leaves that my Betta LOVES to make bubblenests on. IMO, it's worth the risk.

Also, I'm about to try the Lily bulbs. Not sure if they will work, but I will keep you updated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, thanks guys, I will try them out and post my progress


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I had one sprout. I'll get a pic and upload it for you!


I attached the photos! I pretty much paid $3.57 for one plant. That isn't bad at all.

The second photo is the stem, that comes out the middle, there is a total of three stems.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought a pack and only the water lily sprouted. It's beautiful though. I have to prune it really aggressively to keep from getting too big. And on the back of the box it should explain how to replace the bulbs that don't sprout for free.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

